# Farewell Russell



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

He passed unexpectedly last night. He was fine yesterday but dead when I woke up. I think he somehow got severe fin rot over the night and that killed him. Or it could've been his food. I don't know but I hope he didn't suffer in his final hours.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Fin rot doesn't kill overnight. I'm sure it wasn't that. RIP, Russell!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I bet it was his food or internal parasites. Never saw it coming.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Russell. It's hard enough losing a pet after he's been sick, but when it's so unexpected like this it's very hard.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

rip Russel.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Russell. I just went through the same thing with Daffy.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww sorry


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rest In PeCe Russel!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you but please don't dig up threads over 2 weeks old.


----------

